# Bluetooth headphone audio



## ericdkirk (Oct 9, 2014)

I thinks this issue has always been present, when I turn on my headphones the audio switches fine but it always starts at max volume. If I try to use the android tv remote app it will yell at me that I cant control the volume that way. This is the worst with YouTube, it seems to reset between videos. I have read that there should be an option in the dev>network>absolute audio or something, but it is no where to be found on this device, I think that option turns off the ability for android to control the local volume level of bluetooth devices. Any ideas would be apricated.


----------

